# Equine heart rate monitor



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I've been thinking it over and i may like to get a heart rate monitor for my horse. Since we aren't yet competitive and don't know if we ever will be, I don't want to drop too much money into a gadget.

I'm looking at the lower end monitors by Polar:


http://www.smartpakequine.com/health-check-heart-monitor--464p.aspx?cm_mmc=paidfeeds-_-froogle-_-NA-_-Health%20Care-_-2109665030


Polar Equine Inzone - Heart Rate Monitors from SmartPak Equine

Does anyone have experience with these or other models?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a handheld polar monitor which I have never had a problem with.

However, I have heard that the ones meant for riding (with the electrode patches) do not do well when the horse is actually in motion. Any monitor can/will have trouble reading if you tend to ride with a loose girth, so not sure if that is the issue with the polars or its a too-loose girth. 

I ride with a vmax monitor, which does a very good job unless my girth is swinging in the breeze.


----------

